# Eq Recipes!!



## 1genius (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a good recipe for Eq at 300mg/ml?


----------



## hill450 (Apr 30, 2012)

check out basskilleronlinedotcom theres recipes over there for EQ


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 30, 2012)

3 plus 9 parts and then divide  by 17 = total wight of total needed ions. Ion total weight can be rounded to nearest 100th if needed to keep stable


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol
Dude go to basskiller calc

Make 2%ba
The powder weight .9 
That's it. No bb needed
Don't forget to filter 

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## 1genius (May 2, 2012)

He only has a recipe for 200mg/ml!


----------



## 1genius (May 2, 2012)

A simple interpretation would be helpful, example: How much carrier oil and how much raw gear for 300mg/ml.


----------



## hill450 (May 2, 2012)

Steroid Powder calculator

go here and do what keith said. pretty easy. you just need to decide the amounts for everything. obviously only change stuff on the top of the calculator


----------



## keith1569 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks hill, I didn't have the link handy 

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## overburdened (May 4, 2012)

1genius said:


> A simple interpretation would be helpful, example: How much carrier oil and how much raw gear for 300mg/ml.



damn bro... there's 1000mg in a ml of oil(roughly)...for every 300mg of eq add an oil mixture containing 2%ba and 10%bb(though bb is optional)that makes the total 1ml(70 units on an insulin syringe)...

so for 3ml of eq(bolednone undecyclenate is a liquid in itself) to 7ml of your premixed oil solution... this will make 10 ml of 300mg/ml eq...it's not difficult math bro!!


----------



## keith1569 (May 4, 2012)

overburdened said:


> damn bro... there's 1000mg in a ml of oil(roughly)...for every 300mg of eq add an oil mixture containing 2%ba and 10%bb(though bb is optional)that makes the total 1ml(70 units on an insulin syringe)...
> 
> so for 3ml of eq(bolednone undecyclenate is a liquid in itself) to 7ml of your premixed oil solution... this will make 10 ml of 300mg/ml eq...it's not difficult math bro!!



No bb needed for eq.  Its already liquid 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1genius (May 5, 2012)

Thanks! The AS calculator is a useful tool.


----------



## overburdened (May 5, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> No bb needed for eq.  Its already liquid
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


you are 100% correct., bb isn't necessary... but it will slightly prolong shelf life of eq(finished product)


----------

